
The Origin of the Fortune Cookie - warunsl
http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/a-sweet-surprise-awaits-you/
======
strictnein
99% Invisible is almost always a good listen and it's concise, most of the
podcasts are 15-20 minutes.

~~~
thecosas
For those of you in San Francisco, Roman Mars did a TED Talk about their flag
design and specifically levels good critiques against the San Francisco flag,
lays out ways to make it better, and shows examples of good flags along the
way. [http://99percentinvisible.org/news/99-invisible-at-
ted/](http://99percentinvisible.org/news/99-invisible-at-ted/)

The precursor to that talk was an episode on flag design:
[http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/vexillonaire/](http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/vexillonaire/)

